# FPS Drops While Playing World of Warcraft



## Taevaorn (Dec 30, 2008)

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 3
Memory (RAM): 2048 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
CPU Speed: 2736.8 MHz
Sound card: Sound Blaster Audigy
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1680 X 1050 - 32 bit
Hard Disks: C: 19.5GB | D: 278.6GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 12.0GB | D: 224.6GB
Product Make: P5L-MX
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5L-MX

So, I'll get straight to the point... this is one of the most annoying things I have ever encountered in my gaming history. I run wow at the above listed specs, and can hold a constant 60fps while by myself, in a crowed area or raid I run 20-30fps. However, every 15 seconds or so (COMPLETELY random...) my FPS will plummet to around 5-10 fps causing intense screen lag. I've tried quite a few things to solve the problem: Reformatted my computer (the entire drive), updated my vid card drivers, updated direct x, obviously reinstalled wow after reformatting, even tried disabling all of my addons (I have a lot)... and I still have the same problem. One thing I have noticed is looking back at my CPU usage I'm getting HUGE spikes that near almost 100%. I'm used to running wow along with wowhead client and ventrillo, and some times also WMP playing music as well. I've never had this kind of screen lag before and am going to all ends to try and get it fixed. If there's any other information that you need to help fix my problem please let me know and I'll get it asap.


----------



## Taevaorn (Dec 30, 2008)

Just an update, it seems that the problem is getting worse. The lag seems to last longer every time, and goes down to 0 some times, or even to the point where I get disconnected from the game itself.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
Have a read of this thread.
Also this one.

Seems to cover a lot of solutions for the problem you are having.


----------



## Taevaorn (Dec 30, 2008)

I tried all the things listed in both of those posts, yet still am having the same problem. It also seems like those problems were related but not exactly my problem. I've updated everything that I can think of, turned off everything I was told to. I think I'm out of options, but I can't continue playing the game with the way it lags. I can't even participate in raids with my guild because I'm lagged so bad I'm completely useless.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Only other thing I would check is your ISP. It may be a bad connection. 
I'm no whiz with that side of computing though so maybe someone else on here will know if there is a way to test that.

Is it just WOW, or are other games suffering from the random FPS drops too?


----------



## Taevaorn (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't play any games other then WoW on my PC, it's really the only reason I have it, otherwise I'm an Xbox360 fan. I would agree with you on the ISP idea, but I have 2 other people that play WoW in my house, and their computers (Much lower stats) play the game fine, and they all run the same mods as me. I have a feeling is has something to do with hardware, drivers, or something. Something hidden is causing this hiccup in the game. I don't know what else to do. Even the WoW.exe (unlike what I said before) has no change when the spike (or fps drop) occurs... everything seems to be running perfectly. If anyone else could shoot me some ideas I would be so grateful... I hate being the guy that has the problem that no one has any idea how to fix.


----------

